# My little Giant turns 11



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes that's Miss T :--heart:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 11th Birthday Miss T!


.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beautiful! I love the snow all over her face.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy 11th Birthday Miss T!
> 
> 
> .


Thanks Buddys Mom, sending drooley kisses :smile2:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Happy Birthday Beautiful! I love the snow all over her face.


Thanks mylissyk :wave: 
With these giant breed seniors every day is a blessing


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy belated birthday, Miss T! Such a beautiful face!

She reminds me of the dog, Mudge in my son's favorite book series when he was a little boy, called "Henry & Mudge"

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...vHSAhVrw4MKHfI6BwIQMwg5KAgwCA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

brianne said:


> Happy belated birthday, Miss T! Such a beautiful face!
> 
> She reminds me of the dog, Mudge in my son's favorite book series when he was a little boy, called "Henry & Mudge"
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...vHSAhVrw4MKHfI6BwIQMwg5KAgwCA&iact=mrc&uact=8


Thanks for the B-Day wishes  I didn't know Mudge ( I have no 2 legged children) but looked him up & yes !


----------

